# Camp Chef SmokePro vs. RecTec RT-590 Stampede



## runway1 (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm struggling here.  Both the same price ($900) and nearly the same size (~592 sq in on Stampede and 663 sq in on the CC main platforms).  Both go to 500°.

I hear nothing but good things about the RecTecs but confused by the fact that they don't include a pellet dump or ash cleanout like the CC.  Easy features to included.  But the RecTec has a PID controller, which is very nice.  I know they're both good products, but which would you choose?  Thanks all!


----------



## kruizer (Aug 6, 2018)

I chose the Camp Chef after much research because of those features you mention. I am very satisfied with mine and recommend it to anyone.


----------



## bregent (Aug 6, 2018)

runway1 said:


> but confused by the fact that they don't include a pellet dump or ash cleanout like the CC.



I wouldn't let those 2 features influence your decision much. I found the ash dump feature not very important on my CC. Not much ash collects in the fire pot and you have to remove the drip tray and heat deflector after every few cooks to clean out the body of the pit anyway - you can clean out the pot at that time.

As for the pellet dump, after experimenting with various types, most folks I know usually stick to one type of pellet. Because smoke flavor from a pellet grill is so light, I stick with 100% hickory. But even if you want to swap, it takes about a minute to empty a 20lb hopper with a plastic cup.

IMO, these features have very low importance. The RecTec does have a much better controller, and includes stainless steel in some important areas.


----------



## ross77 (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't have any experience with the CC but the RecTec is mostly stainless as bregent mentioned.  The entire cooking chamber is stainless which means you'll never have to worry about rust or paint peeling.  

Also, wifi.  Might seem like a gimmick but you can monitor/change the pit temp and dual meat probes all on your phone.  

I think the SS and controller give the edge to RT.


----------



## runway1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Don't care much for gimmicks, but the wifi capability actually sounds handy.  I can see where the other two features (dump and clean out) might be less important than they sound.  I read somewhere else that they're nice, but not super important. 

Stainless in key places and a better controller I think carry more weight.  Some great input, thanks all!


----------



## bangstick (Aug 8, 2018)

My CC Woodwind has been worth its weight in gold and personally, having watched a buddy clean out his Traeger as it compared to me cleaning out my Woodwind, the clean out features are important and are very convenient to have. Cleaning is the biggest pain in the butt of any cooker so why not have a feature or features that make it easier? Plus, the Woodwind uses stainless steel in places other CC units don't. That paired with the sear box (that reaches 900 degrees) is what helps set the Woodwind apart from other CC units and makes it the most versatile pellet smoker/grill out there, in my opinion.

As far as the WiFi feature, I understand the ease and convenience of being able to adjust the grill's temp from afar but unless I'm doing something wrong, I've never had to re-adjust the temp of grill after the initial setting. I guess I can see how some would think it was cool to show off to their buddies but I can't see why it would be necessary if your grill/smoker is already holding the temp you originally set it to. If I'm smoking something at 225, it cooks at 225 until done. Same for any other temp I'm cooking at.

How any of this stacks up to Rec Tec, I don't know because I don't own and have never cooked on one but I do own and do cook on my Woodwind so I know the features they advertise are VERY relevant and perform as advertised.


----------



## bregent (Aug 8, 2018)

bangstick said:


> Cleaning is the biggest pain in the butt of any cooker so why not have a feature or features that make it easier?


A cleanout feature would be great if it cleaned out the entire pit - but the CC cleanout only dumps the fire pot. There is very little ash left in the fire pot after a proper shutdown since the fan blows most of it out. I probably had a teaspoon of ash after every cook - not something I would worry about. In my current pit, I clean out the fire pot after 4-5 cooks, at the same time I clean out the bottom of the pit.


----------



## bangstick (Aug 8, 2018)

bregent said:


> A cleanout feature would be great if it cleaned out the entire pit - but the CC cleanout only dumps the fire pot. There is very little ash left in the fire pot after a proper shutdown since the fan blows most of it out. I probably had a teaspoon of ash after every cook - not something I would worry about. In my current pit, I clean out the fire pot after 4-5 cooks, at the same time I clean out the bottom of the pit.



I agree it doesn't produce much ash but there's more ash in the pot than in my grill itself so that makes it nice when I have to clean it out. I cover the drip tray with a foil liner so that coupled with the clean out features makes cleaning a snap with my Woodwind. A feature I appreciate.


----------



## zachd (Aug 9, 2018)

CC woodwind with sear box would be my choice..
I love my CC I hardly ever adjust my temp either so the wifi would be useless to me


----------



## Humo18 (Aug 18, 2018)

I decided to get a Woodwind but the only problem is that I won't get my deck installed until late November.  If I buy it now and smoke out on my driveway until November, how easy would it be to roll it through the house and out back to the deck?  To get into the house from the garage you have to go up 2 steps.  Wondering if anyone has any experience carrying the Woodwind without taking it apart.


----------



## zachd (Aug 19, 2018)

If you have two guys it should be pretty easy


----------



## Humo18 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey, thanks!  I can gather a couple of strong friends (I can't lift much) just wondering how sturdy the smoker is to take the handling without rolling it through the house.  
bangstick mentioned using foil on the drip pan, but I thought in the Wondwood SG the pan has holes in it that can't be covered.  Any thoughts?


----------



## bangstick (Aug 20, 2018)

The Woodwind has 4 wheels on it so it moves very easily. The heaviest part is the LP bottle so take that off and it's a breeze to move. Mine is on my deck but when some rain pops up, I move on to the screened in porch by myself with no problem.


----------



## Humo18 (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks for the tips.  Do you have the SG withe the slotted drip tray?  Can that be foiled?


----------



## bregent (Aug 21, 2018)

I don't have a slotted tray, but I can tell you that I stopped foiling my non-slotted tray after a few uses. It takes less time to clean the tray with a putty knife then to re-foil it.


----------



## Humo18 (Aug 21, 2018)

bregent, I imagine the foil could end up sticking anyway.


----------



## zachd (Aug 21, 2018)

I have a slotted tray I just use the straight edge of a grill brush then give it a once over with the brush and stick it back it
hit it on 500 for a little bit sometimes and the rest cooks right off


----------



## Humo18 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks to all for your advice. I've decided to get the CC Woodwind SG I think that's going to work great for me. Just moved and waiting for our deck to be built.


----------



## bangstick (Aug 23, 2018)

Humo18 said:


> Thanks to all for your advice. I've decided to get the CC Woodwind SG I think that's going to work great for me. Just moved and waiting for our deck to be built.



You won't regret that at all.


----------

